
Analyzing papers to figure out where AI is headed next - sytelus
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612768/we-analyzed-16625-papers-to-figure-out-where-ai-is-headed-next/
======
yeahitslikethat
Popups galore. Too many to read the article. Cliffs notes?

~~~
frankling_
They list the well-known machine learning trends of the past decades, then say
they don't know what's next. "Maybe it'll be something other than deep
learning in the next decade."

The title should be appended with ", and failing".

